

Black Triangles (2004) - Rifu
http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745

======
ColinWright
I refer you to my comment of a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9660141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9660141)

